# highest sr20 hp



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

does anyone know whos pushin out the most hp. if so you know what mods and how much money he/she has invested?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*sigh*


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *sigh*



i will have to second this one. this is not the location to ask this question.......might wanna try and ask over at www.sr20forum.com


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

couldn't have said it better myself^^


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks for the direction. and maybe you should put it in your noob sr20 thing then us noobs wondering wouldnt hafta waste threads


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

or u could stop bothering us and just do more research


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

there is even an active thread in the SR20/TURBO section.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea but that is just for the stock bottom end. he was asking all together i guess. who cares though.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but if he is asking us, is he really going to take above 400hp?


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

to tell you the truth i would like to get into 600 and right now im leaning on the rb


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the rb is capable of 600, ive heard of an sr20 doing 600+whp, but i will dismiss that untill i see proof of it


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

There are quite a few S13-S15 SR20DETs pushing 600+ hp. Super Street featured a 700-something hp S15 Silvia not too long ago. (note: nothing was stock internally).


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i agree lol


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

and you think that cuz why


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought that I would drop a link to Jun Auto's S14 Drag car which runs in the 9's although it's a stroked SR20 (now a 2.2L) it puts out 700 HP.
http://www.junauto.co.jp/democar/drag-silvia/index.html?en

Troy


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nomellocreampig said:


> and you think that cuz why


why do you need a 600hp car?? only nubs shoot for goals like that unless they have a 6digit income..


----------



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

600 seemed like the nice number i picked i could cut it short at 500 but with 14 grand i get to spend i want somethign kill me fast


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

nomellocreampig said:


> 600 seemed like the nice number i picked i could cut it short at 500 but with 14 grand i get to spend i want somethign kill me fast


blah blah blah. f*cking :newbie:


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

on a stock sr20de motor with stock internals you can maybe handle up to 220--240hp and on sr20det you can make 300-350hp depending on what year of det motor you have. keep in mind these numbers are with stock internals.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Rodrigo said:


> on a stock sr20de motor with stock internals you can maybe handle up to 220--240hp and on sr20det you can make 300-350hp depending on what year of det motor you have. keep in mind these numbers are with stock internals.


you're joking right? the sr20de can hold over 300whp on stock internals. it's been done many many times. it can hold just as much as the turbo version.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

im not saying it cant be done, but remember I am talking about a sr20de with a T25 on it . Also diffrent compression ratios dont help and running at high boost will eventually fry you internals. with the DET you are much better off


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

True - it will pop at least a head gasket up around the 300


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i am not sure if this is correct or not, but i heard that top secret's s14 silvia generated 800+hp. probably a lie, but if yall aint lazy you can go ahead and search and find out, im too lazy, and im just tellin you what i heard.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> i am not sure if this is correct or not, but i heard that top secret's s14 silvia generated 800+hp. probably a lie, but if yall aint lazy you can go ahead and search and find out, im too lazy, and im just tellin you what i heard.


i heard about it too.. i think it's true


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i heard about it too.. i think it's true


ehh...what would you know? f*cking noob.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> ehh...what would you know? f*cking noob.



vsp3c <-- :newbie:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea all jeong does is look up information on the 240sx all day instead of studying to be a doctor and _*cut his hair*_...what would he kno 

note: chan is an emunishiki >=]


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Omfg!!!! Roflamfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

why is everyone on this damn forum so damn negative 
just send him a link and thats that
most of you guys probaly have the link since everyone on here thinks that they are such a SR20 "expert"


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

For those citing mis-information. The stock block record on an SR20DE (not T) is over 400 WHP. Has been done a few times.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

because of annoying newbs....most of the guys have lost all patience with the dumbass questions.and it gives us something to do that will atleast make us laugh :cheers: ...we probably are getting a rep for being assholes haha


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> the rb is capable of 600, ive heard of an sr20 doing 600+whp, but i will dismiss that untill i see proof of it


I will be there in a few years....like 5 or more. haha.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

nismosean said:


> I will be there in a few years....like 5 or more. haha.


 who's laughing??? im not. :loser: noob


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> who's laughing??? im not. :loser: noob



oh ok Im a n00b. thats cool.

I guess ill go eat worms.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

wes said:


> For those citing mis-information. The stock block record on an SR20DE (not T) is over 400 WHP. Has been done a few times.


Yup, it was somewhere in the neighborhood of 409 whp.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Harris said:


> Yup, it was somewhere in the neighborhood of 409 whp.


Actually i believe that John with the B12 made 420 something.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Hmmm, even better!


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

93 blackse-r ,better slow your row son. I aind direspecting you so dont bring that $hit we post here to talk learn and compare not to get pissed off like a little kid.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Rodrigo said:


> 93 blackse-r ,better slow your row son. I aind direspecting you so dont bring that $hit we post here to talk learn and compare not to get pissed off like a little kid.


hey f*ck you. dont talk down on me when people deserve the shit that they get. just because they are too damn lazy to doing a search for something that has been answered numerous times, why should i be nice about it? it gets real annoying answering the same questions all the time. and stick to your own damn section, or buy a 240.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Rodrigo and 93blackse-r, both of you, watch it!


----------

